# world atlas cube, where to buy?



## martijn_cube (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy this world altlas cube, or at least the stickers. i know i can buy it via the link at a japanese shop. but i can't read japanese. so if anyone knows some other site, that would be great.
world atlas cube


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 25, 2008)

mmm i think it will be difficult


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 27, 2008)

Google translation:
http://translate.google.com/transla...2/542002/638213/&langpair=ja|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8
Also this link has some places to buy it in English, but they seem to be from 2007, so idk if they'll work....
http://www.productwiki.com/world-atlas-rubik-s-cube/


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 27, 2008)

if i click any of the links, i can't seem to find it. it's not even on amazon. t bad cubesmith doesn't have the stickers. this would be a real challange. the translation works good. but still i find it a bit dfficult to order form it.


----------



## immortalcube (Apr 27, 2008)

After doing a little more digging, I have managed to find.....well, almost nothing, actually. It appears to have come out January 2007, but other than that one Japanese site, it doesn't look like there's any place you could order it from, or anyone you could buy one from, anywhere.... sorry.... My only advice would be to post on other cubing forums or things like www.metafilter.com .


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 27, 2008)

well thanks for searching though. i've posted it on cube4you forum. maybe the shop owner can find it somewhere.


----------



## immortalcube (May 6, 2008)

how're these? ran across them looking for a new cube:
http://www.puzl.co.uk/earth-cube-p-79.html
http://www.puzl.co.uk/globe-cube-p-48.html


----------



## martijn_cube (May 6, 2008)

edit: i now see that the cube from your first link uses the same picture as the example i gave. so the could be a nice cube 

i already have the stickers of the second one. but the quality isn't very high. i mean the shapes of the world parts. and i think the first one is pretty much the same. but true another forum i got this link.
world cube
and u can use these 'photos' with rubik's blank stickers. and print the pattern on it. that would give you something like this:





or this:




the stickers have the PET quality, so there not for speedcubing. but you can create nice cubes. so i think this is the best solution. the pictures of the world are very detailed on that site, so thats more fun.


----------



## immortalcube (May 6, 2008)

yeah  . Where'd you get the blank stickers?


----------



## martijn_cube (May 7, 2008)

rubiks.com


----------



## immortalcube (May 8, 2008)

wish i'd known about that before I made my own custom stickers


----------



## pete (May 8, 2008)

martijn_cube said:


> Does anyone know where to buy this world altlas cube, or at least the stickers. i know i can buy it via the link at a japanese shop. but i can't read japanese. so if anyone knows some other site, that would be great.
> world atlas cube




I have the Earth Cube from puzl.co.uk :
http://www.puzl.co.uk/earth-cube-p-79.html

the colour of the cube is Aqua/Cyan.
I suspect it's made of that same soft plastic like the chinese DIY pink cubes,
very smooth.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 8, 2008)

are the stickers any good?

i think i will buy the earth and the pouchmann cube.


----------



## pete (May 9, 2008)

it seems the stickers are of reasonable quality.
I had the cube for a short while so it's hard to tell, but none of the
stickers are coming off or being chipped so far (but then again, I'm trying
not to be as rough with this cube).


----------



## martijn_cube (May 10, 2008)

ok thanks. it will be for enjoying the puzzle. so slow solving


----------

